# The Strange Magic of: Warren Zevon



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

It's been some time since the last Strange Magic concert clips, but I'm strangely moved to post another for some indefinable reason: here is Warren Zevon, live, singing his classic, _Excitable Boy_ :devil:.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I like the Headless Thompson Gunner song, and Lawyers, Guns & Money. Too bad the lung cancer got him. But he did admit to a phobia concerning doctors.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I waited forever for "Stand in the Fire" to come out on CD, and grabbed it the day it was released.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A strangely clairvoyant Warren Zevon. There is a rumor that Zevon felt _Excitable Boy_ might be turned into an opera at some future time.


----------



## yetti66 (Jan 30, 2017)

Zevon was a unique talent and stands out as a giant of 70's song writers/ performers. Apparently Jackson Browne was an earlier supporter who helped launch his career.

Clip of Browne and Zevon live - "Mohamed's Radio" -


----------

